# Some of my stuff. . . (Updated with more pics!)



## tangled_panda (Jul 19, 2007)

I was playing around with "BathCakes" but I really like the way they turned out.  This is scented with Cupid, which is a almond chocolate cherry scent.  And it looks big in this pic, but they are really just the size of mini cupcakes (perfect for one bath!)






UPDATED WITH MORE PICS 

This is some of our Goats Milk Soap





And this is the setup that we did for our first event.  It was a small event for local goat farmers.  But I think that it went well.  On the far Left (top row) are bath salts, the bottom row are carpet fresheners.  In the middle are aroma ornies, aroma sachets, and out HP Goats milk soaps.  On the far right (top row) are our Milk Baths, and the bottom row are our Milk Enriched Salt Baths.





This is some green tea soap that I made:





And this some of the jewelry that I made ages ago:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

That looks so cute! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

That is so creative I would love to make some one day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Cute, I just made some the other day.. trying to get the topping just right.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2007)

I *really* want to make those, but I bet they are heck to ship aren/t they? Does the frosting get all mused up when you package them?


----------



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

Cute idea! I love it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

No the whole thing is hard as a rock. Im just trying to figure out packaging for them... but I love them.


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 25, 2007)

And the bathcakes are rock hard, I actually dropped one when I was taking it to test and it didn't crack or anything.  You have to let the frosting soak in the bath for a minute or two but it will crumble and dissolve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

The aggressiveness from the insurance avid gamers would want to coerce the offense people to start with a number of camps out to make faults all of these to attempt possibility to find more effective warning. Each will like S.Nash #13 Purple Jersey Japan a long time.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Aroma ornies - how are they made if you don't mind sharing. I have done primitive ornies with material for years but haven't heard of aroma ones.

Relle.


----------

